# Show Your Strela!



## JonS1967

Seems to me the Strela deserves it's own thread. Here's my 42mm. Please show your new or vintage Strela here!

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Martins.




----------



## JonS1967

Beautiful watch, Martins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

A few of mine


----------



## Mediocre

Very impressive collection of classic Strelas!!!!


----------



## Solaris7

My first 3017, just arrived yesterday !!!!  Yes, redialed, i know, but this is my favourite Strela dial, and till i have a good preserved original (difficult task ;-)) i mean to enjoy this one very much. I'm not an expert, but otherwise i think it is in very good overall condition, keeps accurate time and was really cheap for the escalade of prices of the model. The bracelet is a soviet poljot mesh of the 80's.


----------



## sci

Strela 3133:









and Poljot International Strela:


----------



## JonS1967

Solaris7 said:


> My first 3017, just arrived yesterday !!!!


Congrats, Solaris! Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patnmand

42mm Strela 3133.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Luis965

Volmax Sturmanskie Strela


----------



## Topi

Two times 3017.









Topi


----------



## junkman




----------



## jdt4

Awesome thread!  I'm dying to get my hands on one of these myself once I can recover from the 3 watches I just recently bought..


----------



## OhDark30

My best pic of mine, a 3017 from 1979








And my other 3017, a restoration project








and inside, pic by DJW at our Birmingham gtg


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Don Logan




----------



## JonS1967

Nice watch, Don! I really like the strap. May I ask where you got it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

Just received this Sturmanskie Strela in the mail today.


----------



## Don Logan

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch, Don! I really like the strap. May I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed you can my man, it is a IW Suisse double rivet pilot strap. Easily found here nato-international on eBay

One of my absolute favorite straps and sellers. I would think no matter what type of Russian watch you collect nato-international will have something for you. I am about to put the Strela on beautiful bund strap I just got from them.


----------



## Don Logan

This feels "summery" enough for my Summer of Strela. W.jean shark mesh


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## gekos

3017


----------



## JonS1967

Don Logan said:


> Indeed you can my man, it is a IW Suisse double rivet pilot strap. Easily found here nato-international on eBay
> 
> One of my absolute favorite straps and sellers. I would think no matter what type of Russian watch you collect nato-international will have something for you. I am about to put the Strela on beautiful bund strap I just got from them.


Thanks, Don! Much appreciated! I'll check out the seller. Post some pics of the Strela on the bund strap when you get it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Thought I'd try mine on mesh. I like it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Don! Much appreciated! I'll check out the seller. Post some pics of the Strela on the bund strap when you get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







Same strap in 18mm for his little brother


----------



## JonS1967

Very nice, Don! Thanks for sharing. Those are very cool bund straps!

I accidentally ordered a curved end bracelet (thought I was ordering a straight end) for my Vostok. I noticed the curve was a good match for my Strela so I ended up putting it on. It's not a perfect snug fit but it's not too bad.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skapig

I'm late to the party, but here's mine. Old and new.


----------



## JonS1967

Had it on shark mesh which I think loos pretty good. Then I put it on this bracelet for a while. It fit pretty well too but you can see a gap between the case and the curved end. Now back to my pilot strap. I still need to source another pilot strap but haven't had a chance to do it.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico

gekos said:


> 3017
> View attachment 1534287
> 
> View attachment 1534333


Okay, now I'm seriously impressed - that's two of my all time favourite chronos in one pic! If you have a Speedy or Daytona out of shot I'd like to be adopted please ;D


----------



## JonS1967

elGrafico said:


> Okay, now I'm seriously impressed - that's two of my all time favourite chronos in one pic! If you have a Speedy or Daytona out of shot I'd like to be adopted please ;D


I've always wanted a Monaco too. Some day perhaps.


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## JonS1967

Just got this new strap. I really like it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gekos

elGrafico said:


> Okay, now I'm seriously impressed - that's two of my all time favourite chronos in one pic! If you have a Speedy or Daytona out of shot I'd like to be adopted please ;D


Well I don't have Speedy or Daytona, so you remain fatherless :-(


----------



## pcke2000

one of mine, a 3017 Poljot Strela


----------



## svorkoetter

Modern Juri Levenberg 3133 Strela purchased from Poljot24.de (model #1252B). It has the numeric indices of the civilian dial, but applied instead of printed, giving it a bit of an IWC Portuguese flavour:


----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## sciumbasci

Hello everyone, I hope to find the answer here:

I'm curious to know if the issued Strela, back then, had a black or white dial as I cannot seem to find an answer


----------



## gekos

sciumbasci said:


> Hello everyone, I hope to find the answer here:
> 
> I'm curious to know if the issued Strela, back then, had a black or white dial as I cannot seem to find an answer


 All old legit 3017 dials.















https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/production-chronology-strela-3017-tammo-6027.html


----------



## Luis965

gekos said:


> All old legit 3017 dials.
> View attachment 1626697


One of each model for me,please!


----------



## kingsford911

with the help of some members here, I found this:


----------



## DolleDolf

My mob


My very first Russian watch that I fell in love with thru a review at the PMWF site on one of their 'best chronos for the money" list. It was not the first one to arrive, that was the Buran Siberia that I stumbled across after that Strela led me here. From Irina Maier. One of the last sub-$400 strelas those were the days. And one of the last non JL Strelas. Something that Irina prided herself on. 
To me still the one to get if you get only one and if you don't want vintage. Wonderful proportions, understated dial, goes with everything south of a wall street suit, long run time, accurate, tough. And looks like nothing else out there, very unique.



Same on a leather strap.



This was one of the very last ones from Irina 's store. I opted for a Latin one as the black 3017 poljots I had seen at that time were all with Latin script. 
Looks much more like a "normal watch" than the one above. Which can be a good thing.



Since that Heuer was allowed to gate crash the party I thought I would let my El Primero peep in ... 



I won this one on the bay by a dollar - Euro confusion .... oh well. It's lovely and quality is remembered long after the price was forgotten. Or so they say ... GRRRR


My first old Strela. Given to the seller by an elderly Russian doctor. Close to pristine case and dial. Who knows what made a prior owner decide to paint the hands. But it is neat, it suits the sporty nature of the watch and improves readability. The rice beads strap came on an old fibber and was a bear to get off. After many attempts I finally managed. It is a fave as well.


All about impossible to find especially since the few remaining ones have been Ham2stered. Made available to me by fellow member Dront. A fine watch. Dressy for a chrono but unlike some people stubbornly maintain, without mentioning names especially not those with small rodent connotations, not a dress watch ..... 


Close to pristine from seller Vympel2209 who often has these, at relatively high prices but he will entertain offers. Close to pristine but I like my other one better....

Another relatively rare variety, formerly of the Russ Cook collection. In an old case, an early corner stone if my collection.




Another sans-scale Strela. An early acquisition when I was still afraid of getting Frankened. This forum quickly put me at ease. Love the patina on this one.


The 3133 to pair with my Cyrillic scaled Strela. From Julian at poljot24.de. Apparently from the JL line. I actually prefer these over the earlier production runs with the silver hands.


life would not be complete without a Latin sans scale Strela


----------



## Ham2

DolleDolf said:


> My mob http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140826_174152_zpsdhaciwwt.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140904_172933_zpssjk22srk.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20141009_135942_zpsb5smu8mz.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20141017_183408_zpsmngwwso4.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140802_105840_zpstabrxqcj.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140801_210056_zpsmy61pobs.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140710_192753_zpsch9r4us3.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140524_163911_zpsxgqsw5ma.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140524_163734_zpsuork926b.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140520_200003_zpsesntxy5j.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140522_193718_zpsnd2au8gl.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140522_193718_zpskluhqaln.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140521_174034_zpsc5f09f5d.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140426_132859_zpsjbfqhkvx.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140426_132854_zpsmc6c25je.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20140329_122500_zpssm0kk7ux.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20131008_093245_zpscf032ba4.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20130920_162751_zpsc785c320.jpg.html http://s146.photobucket.com/user/ralfvandersluis/media/watches/20130920_162744_zps84fbe203.jpg.html


Now that is a very nice collection of Strelas DolleDolf: I didn't realise (or is it that I had forgotten?) that you managed to add a 59 to your collection.


----------



## DolleDolf

Yes Ham2ster you forgot .... sniff .... fellow member Dront made his available a while back. I was happy to take it off him as my own search remained unsuccessful. It resides in a later type case but I can live with that. it ran very accurately but not for long, but in the truest "don't repair ir, wear it" fashion after having spent a couple of days in the wrist in a row it runs for about a day on a full wind now.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Cyrillic and baton 3017 from the early 1960s, probably around 1962.

I *love* this watch, even though the dial is a bit faded with time.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

What? 45 posts and no pickie of the Strela brand ambassador Vladimir Komorov? Worth a read on Wikipedia.

Ric


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## gekos

DolleDolf said:


> My mob
> 
> My very first Russian watch that I fell in love with thru a review at the PMWF site on one of their 'best chronos for the money" list. It was not the first one to arrive, that was the Buran Siberia that I stumbled across after that Strela led me here. From Irina Maier. One of the last sub-$400 strelas those were the days. And one of the last non JL Strelas. Something that Irina prided herself on.
> To me still the one to get if you get only one and if you don't want vintage. Wonderful proportions, understated dial, goes with everything south of a wall street suit, long run time, accurate, tough. And looks like nothing else out there, very unique.
> 
> Same on a leather strap.
> 
> This was one of the very last ones from Irina 's store. I opted for a Latin one as the black 3017 poljots I had seen at that time were all with Latin script.
> Looks much more like a "normal watch" than the one above. Which can be a good thing.
> 
> Since that Heuer was allowed to gate crash the party I thought I would let my El Primero peep in ...
> 
> I won this one on the bay by a dollar - Euro confusion .... oh well. It's lovely and quality is remembered long after the price was forgotten. Or so they say ... GRRRR
> 
> My first old Strela. Given to the seller by an elderly Russian doctor. Close to pristine case and dial. Who knows what made a prior owner decide to paint the hands. But it is neat, it suits the sporty nature of the watch and improves readability. The rice beads strap came on an old fibber and was a bear to get off. After many attempts I finally managed. It is a fave as well.
> 
> All about impossible to find especially since the few remaining ones have been Ham2stered. Made available to me by fellow member Dront. A fine watch. Dressy for a chrono but unlike some people stubbornly maintain, without mentioning names especially not those with small rodent connotations, not a dress watch .....
> 
> Close to pristine from seller Vympel2209 who often has these, at relatively high prices but he will entertain offers. Close to pristine but I like my other one better....
> 
> Another relatively rare variety, formerly of the Russ Cook collection. In an old case, an early corner stone if my collection.
> 
> Another sans-scale Strela. An early acquisition when I was still afraid of getting Frankened. This forum quickly put me at ease. Love the patina on this one.
> 
> The 3133 to pair with my Cyrillic scaled Strela. From Julian at poljot24.de. Apparently from the JL line. I actually prefer these over the earlier production runs with the silver hands.
> 
> life would not be complete without a Latin sans scale Strela


I hate you:-d;-)
Congrats with the great collection!:-!


----------



## Ham2

DolleDolf said:


> Yes Ham2ster you forgot .... sniff .... fellow member Dront made his available a while back. I was happy to take it off him as my own search remained unsuccessful. It resides in a later type case but I can live with that. it ran very accurately but not for long, but in the truest "don't repair ir, wear it" fashion after having spent a couple of days in the wrist in a row it runs for about a day on a full wind.


 Apologies mate. I am finding that, at times, good memory and middle age can be mutually exclusive things. Good to know that it is running reasonably well when worn. And it still looks good with a suit despite all your protestations


----------



## JonS1967

Ric Capucho said:


> Cyrillic and baton 3017 from the early 1960s, probably around 1962.
> 
> I *love* this watch, even though the dial is a bit faded with time.
> 
> Ric


I love the patina on your dial. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## Ham2

Okay: seeing as it is a lazy Sunday here: and as ever, apologies for the poor quality, iffy resolution phone pictures. Titan 3017: This was NOS from a Spanish seller who found a small supply of these buried in an orange grove or something  A couple of other forumers also managed to acquire this rare Strela variant from the seller.


----------



## Ham2

Poljot 3017s. A mixed bag. Some have had crowns or hands replaced (a common event) and their overall condition varies between life-experienced and pristine. I believe these encapsulate almost all of the known Poljot branded dials and subtle variants (font styles, high/low branding, pre-, post-12 "base"). But then again, I am probably wrong on that assumption.......












































Once again, excuse the crappy phone pictures


----------



## Ham2

The Sekonda 3017s. These pretty much mirror the Poljot branded 3017s in terms of styles and variations.
























The most 'obvious' exclusions (because I don't own examples) are the high branded version of the black dial tele/tachymetre dial and the plain white/cream dial with baton markers Sekonda more commonly seen branded as Poljot or СТРЕЛА. That latter Sekonda appears to be rare or is highly treasured by its owners. But I do have this rarity: a non-tele/tachymeter black dial high brand Sekonda which I believe was only released as a Sekonda and never as a Poljot.


----------



## Ham2

Finally, the Cyrillic Strelas/СТРЕЛА. Once again, apologies for some really poor pictures. I mean, these are embarrassingly poor. I know I can do better but......it's Sunday. I am lucky enough I have a few Cyrillic dialed Strelas in my collection including the rare 1959 of which there are actually 2 versions! Look at the Arabic numbers - see how they differ in thickness/width! Ha! Now watch that collective Soviet WIS OCD kick in.












Then we have the 2 plain dials with baton markers. Once again poor, poor pictures brought to you by Apple i-Phone.












Then the classic military Cyrillic tachy/telemetre dial favored by early cosmonauts. And found in both rounded and square lug case styles.












And then it's civilian offspring - the rare ПОЛЕТ.






And then there is one more. I don't have it but I want it sooooo baaaad. One day........ maybe. The rainbow farting unicorn of Strela grails (image shamelessly borrowed from the Internet (but you guessed that because (1) the image is in focus and (2) I told you I didn't have it)






And lest it be ignored, the red-headed Strela stepchild from 2MWF






Just not as sexy as Ms ПОЛЕТ with the paddle hands above. Please note that this little run of postings is not supposed to be definitive on vintage Strelas in any way; more a snapshot of my Strela OCD. I don't want to start thinking (again) about the subtle differences in dials that crop up (pre/post-12 base, spellings of telemeter/telemetre/Телеметр, etc). This sub-collection is still a work in progress. Several are in need of a little restorative work (crowns, hands, crystals), most could probably do with a service) but they all tick and keep good time. So I am happy and my OCD satiated for now. But then there are the missing variants. But for how long........... Oh, and here is a 3133 Strela. Lovely watch, good presence. A Strela on steroids


----------



## REDSWAN13

Ham2- fantastic mate.


----------



## Ham2

REDSWAN13 said:


> Ham2- fantastic mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## JonS1967

Yes. Incredible post, Ham2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

Excellent work Ham, a fine and well archived and documented treasure cove.


----------



## fliegerchrono

I've put my Strela on a Rios Juchten strap!


----------



## S.H.

Non original crown, and i had to change the plexi for a taller one (it decided to split, did not want to risk an accident). Not the most common variant, I think.


----------



## heimdalg

Sekonda


----------



## Luis965

S.H. said:


> Non original crown, and i had to change the plexi for a taller one (it decided to split, did not want to risk an accident). Not the most common variant, I think.





heimdalg said:


> Sekonda


An Poljot white and an black Seconda. What a duo in a row.
Congrats to both.


----------



## Don Logan

Ham2 said:


> Okay: seeing as it is a lazy Sunday here: and as ever, apologies for the poor quality, iffy resolution phone pictures. Titan 3017: This was NOS from a Spanish seller who found a small supply of these buried in an orange grove or something  A couple of other forumers also managed to acquire this rare Strela variant from the seller.
> View attachment 2128898





Ham2 said:


> Poljot 3017s. A mixed bag. Some have had crowns or hands replaced (a common event) and their overall condition varies between life-experienced and pristine. I believe these encapsulate almost all of the known Poljot branded dials and subtle variants (font styles, high/low branding, pre-, post-12 "base"). But then again, I am probably wrong on that assumption.......
> View attachment 2128986
> View attachment 2128994
> View attachment 2129002
> View attachment 2129018
> View attachment 2129026
> View attachment 2129034
> View attachment 2129050
> 
> 
> Once again, excuse the crappy phone pictures





Ham2 said:


> The Sekonda 3017s. These pretty much mirror the Poljot branded 3017s in terms of styles and variations.
> View attachment 2129394
> View attachment 2129410
> View attachment 2129418
> View attachment 2129426
> The most 'obvious' exclusions (because I don't own examples) are the high branded version of the black dial tele/tachymetre dial and the plain white/cream dial with baton markers Sekonda more commonly seen branded as Poljot or СТРЕЛА. That latter Sekonda appears to be rare or is highly treasured by its owners. But I do have this rarity: a non-tele/tachymeter black dial high brand Sekonda which I believe was only released as a Sekonda and never as a Poljot.
> View attachment 2129610





Ham2 said:


> Finally, the Cyrillic Strelas/СТРЕЛА. Once again, apologies for some really poor pictures. I mean, these are embarrassingly poor. I know I can do better but......it's Sunday. I am lucky enough I have a few Cyrillic dialed Strelas in my collection including the rare 1959 of which there are actually 2 versions! Look at the Arabic numbers - see how they differ in thickness/width! Ha! Now watch that collective Soviet WIS OCD kick in.
> View attachment 2129850
> View attachment 2129858
> Then we have the 2 plain dials with baton markers. Once again poor, poor pictures brought to you by Apple i-Phone.
> View attachment 2129914
> View attachment 2129922
> Then the classic military Cyrillic tachy/telemetre dial favored by early cosmonauts. And found in both rounded and square lug case styles.
> View attachment 2129946
> View attachment 2129954
> And then it's civilian offspring - the rare ПОЛЕТ.
> View attachment 2129962
> And then there is one more. I don't have it but I want it sooooo baaaad. One day........ maybe. The rainbow farting unicorn of Strela grails (image shamelessly borrowed from the Internet (but you guessed that because (1) the image is in focus and (2) I told you I didn't have it)
> View attachment 2130002
> And lest it be ignored, the red-headed Strela stepchild from 2MWF
> View attachment 2130122
> Just not as sexy as Ms ПОЛЕТ with the paddle hands above. Please note that this little run of postings is not supposed to be definitive on vintage Strelas in any way; more a snapshot of my Strela OCD. I don't want to start thinking (again) about the subtle differences in dials that crop up (pre/post-12 base, spellings of telemeter/telemetre/Телеметр, etc). This sub-collection is still a work in progress. Several are in need of a little restorative work (crowns, hands, crystals), most could probably do with a service) but they all tick and keep good time. So I am happy and my OCD satiated for now. But then there are the missing variants. But for how long........... Oh, and here is a 3133 Strela. Lovely watch, good presence. A Strela on steroids
> View attachment 2130082


I feel strange saying this but...

I love you.


----------



## DolleDolf

How could I forget....






Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## kapitan

Great condition watch, congrats . But golden main hands and black subdials hands - is it correct?


----------



## UnknownSekonda

View attachment 2746873









GODDAMN..... I love it. Russian watches are just beautiful. Not even Rolex come any closer than this in my opinion.


----------



## DolleDolf

kapitan said:


> Great condition watch, congrats . But golden main hands and black subdials hands - is it correct?


I don't know but Mark Gordon's has t h at configuration.









So I hope it is correct. It is gorgeous. Hard to believe that it is from the 50s .... if it is that is

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

UnknownSekonda said:


> View attachment 2746873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GODDAMN..... I love it. Russian watches are just beautiful. Not even Rolex come any closer than this in my opinion.


I don't find Rolex all that visually appealing TBH. Rugged solid tool watches but others are of a higher esthetic value IMHO.PP, JLC, VC, AP, ALS, Zenith, etc.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## UnknownSekonda

DolleDolf said:


> I don't find Rolex all that visually appealing TBH. Rugged solid tool watches but others are of a higher esthetic value IMHO.PP, JLC, VC, AP, ALS, Zenith, etc.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


same here too, Rolex is overrated unfortunate.


----------



## svorkoetter




----------



## smuggled_sheep

Awesome collection you have there sir Ham2... Now I realize why these watches are rare.;-) I'm wishing to hold one of 3017 someday.


----------



## cnnonyx

Reading through this thread has resulted in me winding my Strela up ready for the working day tomorrow 

You all have lovely watches. I don't think I could pick a nicer watch to look at than these babies. 

No photo of mine, it's just standard and has been posted already a heap of times.


----------



## DolleDolf

We never get enough of looking at them though ..... :-D


----------



## UnknownSekonda

smuggled_sheep said:


> Awesome collection you have there sir Ham2... Now I realize why these watches are rare.;-)* I'm wishing to hold one of 3017 someday*.


Why don't you get one now? The price will be increasing anytime soon now for 3017.


----------



## Canaris




----------



## Ham2

Ham2 said:


> Okay: seeing as it is a lazy Sunday here: and as ever, apologies for the poor quality, iffy resolution phone pictures. Titan 3017: This was NOS from a Spanish seller who found a small supply of these buried in an orange grove or something  A couple of other forumers also managed to acquire this rare Strela variant from the seller.


Update: Another uncommon brand Strela entered my collection; the Exacta Poljot 3017. I have only ever seen this as a black dial paddle handed version. There are two variations of this dial that only differ on the presence or not of 'Made in the USSR' on the dial.


----------



## no name no slogan

I feel bad soiling this thread full of beautiful classics with my modern version...but since I got the pics


----------



## JonS1967

Canaris said:


>


Very cool, Ham2!

I've been meaning to say for sometime that I really admire your impressive collection. You have so many nice pieces.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

no name no slogan said:


> I feel bad soiling this thread full of beautiful classics with my modern version...but since I got the pics
> 
> View attachment 3261642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261650


Old and new are both welcome here. Thanks for posting your beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

no name no slogan said:


> I feel bad soiling this thread full of beautiful classics with my modern version...but since I got the pics


 No soiling of the thread with that one - a great reinterpretation of the classic.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

UnknownSekonda said:


> Why don't you get one now? The price will be increasing anytime soon now for 3017.


Hopefully soon sir UnknownSekonda., I'm just thinking about maintenance/parts problems as I don't know any watchmaker here who can help me here. I have tried to send a Strela 3133 for a fix to Germany and it took almost or more than a year to come back and it had me worried sick at first till I accepted that it was already gone but luckily it came back. Now I just use it at home, to church or special occasions for fear of damaging it again. hehe. How I wish I can at least learn to troubleshoot or adjust/fix watches like most of you sirs.


----------



## zangetsu35

it is great that there is a thread special for Strela in the worlds biggest watch forum! This is my first mechanical watch and i didnt even know that this timepiece had such big fanbase. I just bought it from a simple shop in moscow


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Here I post another picture of my sekonda. It has it service recently on that day. still going strong!


----------



## mroatman

What timing! I didn't even know this thread existed -- thanks for the bump. I'm happy to make a contribution, even though you've seen these photos before...


----------



## Patnmand

A re-post really as I've just been lucky enough to take possession of a 3017 Strela to complement my 3133. Here they are together.


----------



## Ivo P

Patnmand said:


> A re-post really as I've just been lucky enough to take possession of a 3017 Strela to complement my 3133.
> 
> Super beauties!
> 
> And not to be off- 42mm Strela from me:


----------



## mroatman

Patnmand said:


> A re-post really as I've just been lucky enough to take possession of a 3017 Strela to complement my 3133. Here they are together.


Wow, that really makes the size difference between the original and reissue quite stark.


----------



## harlee

Now I know why I can't find an original strela; the members of this community own the entire marketplace! Any suggestions on finding one other than ebay? Thanks to all for the great pictures.


----------



## mroatman

harlee said:


> Now I know why I can't find an original strela; the members of this community own the entire marketplace! Any suggestions on finding one other than ebay? Thanks to all for the great pictures.


I think most members of this forum who have ever found a rare Soviet watch can empathize with the feeling that "this is impossible; there are none left; all the good ones are taken already; etc." But rest assured that if you are diligent, patient, and persistent, there will always be more to come


----------



## mroatman

As far as finding one outside of eBay, you might want to check out Etsy, Lion Seek, Chrono24, WatchRecon, and sales sections from various watch forums. Also, you can follow this thread where many fellow members have offered some great suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## harlee

mroatman said:


> As far as finding one outside of eBay, you might want to check out Etsy, Lion Seek, Chrono24, WatchRecon, and sales sections from various watch forums. Also, you can follow this thread where many fellow members have offered some great suggestions. Good luck!


Thank you very much for the suggestions. I'm certainly going to keep up the search! Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you recently purchase yours from Etsy? I think you beat me to the purchase by roughly one hour. Saw it, had to walk into a meeting- One hour later the meeting ends -seller says it's gone! In time!


----------



## mroatman

Yes, it was from Etsy, I'm sorry about that. If it's any consolation, it needs to be serviced, which is not cheap. But it's still a heckuva watch!









Apologies for rubbing it in!! You're welcome to do the same to me once you find yours ;-) It's out there, somewhere, it's just a matter of time...


----------



## RedFroggy

Dobroe Outro esteemed Tovariches,

Here are mines with a big thank you to the WUF members who took the time & had the patience to answer all my silly newbie questions & help me to acquire those










Seconds hand replacement on the Cyrillic Strela / Crown replacement on the Poljot


----------



## drbobguy

Finally spent some time filing down a mesh band to fit this Strela 3133's 19mm lugs.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

.


----------



## DolleDolf

Looks gr8!


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Here's my first Strela, a 1OF38CYM:


----------



## Simonand

Hi Strela Friends. After watching your Strelas with envy for months, I finally got the one I really wanted; a 40mm original IP anniversary. Considered an original, and a poljot24.de version. But fell in love with the rare 40mm version. Will receive it in a few days









During my research I stumbled upon an almost identical 40mm IP at the bay. It's without the Strela printed (which is actually much more clean) and it is NOS with tags and all. I was very tempted to buy both but finally got my act together:-€. (If you are interested its not listed as a Strela, but as a Poljot Handaufzuf/21 Herren Armbanduhr. It might still be there.).

Cheers


----------



## sci

The Poljot-International СТРЕЛА is a great watch. Don't forget to post yours when it comes. Here is mine:


----------



## mroatman

Simonand said:


> During my research I stumbled upon an almost identical 40mm IP at the bay. It's without the Strela printed (which is actually much more clean) and it is NOS with tags and all. I was very tempted to buy both but finally got my act together:-€. (If you are interested its not listed as a Strela, but as a Poljot Handaufzuf/21 Herren Armbanduhr. It might still be there.).


Thanks for pointing that out. Is this the one you're talking about? If so, it looks like "Strela" was printed but has almost completely faded away over time...

Looking forward to seeing your new arrival


----------



## Simonand

Out of curiosity. Do any of you know the history of this NOS PI Strela, which is for sale at 485 euros at ebay. It looks exactly like mine and the one above. Its 40 mm and has a serial number X/1000. And a very cool strap. Is it a limited edition made before the anniversary watches above? Or is it later?


----------



## Simonand

mroatman said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Is this the one you're talking about? If so, it looks like "Strela" was printed but has almost completely faded away over time...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new arrival


The images are pretty High Rez, and I dont see any traces. And its brand new with tags and all.


----------



## mroatman

Simonand said:


> The images are pretty High Rez, and I dont see any traces.


Really? Look here (circled in red):


----------



## emoscambio

By the way, has anyone noticed that the letter is mirrored


----------



## emoscambio

mroatman said:


> Really? Look here (circled in red):


 By the way, has anyone noticed that the serif letter Л is mirrored, since the thin stroke normally belongs to the left while the thick stroke belongs to the right?


----------



## sci

On mine the Л looks the same as on this sample. It seems original, just the СТРЕЛА text is really faded. The strap is btw the original one from Poljot-International. Mine is also completely new, while I newer worn it.
Btw, regarding the Strela re-issues, there are several, done by at least 3 different companies. The one discussed here is the 1000 pieces limited edition Poljot-International, which is also the very first 3133 re-issue of Strela.


----------



## Simonand

Damn it. Should have bought it instead of the one i got! )


----------



## Simonand

My goodness! UPS just arrived With my IP Strela. And the watch id NOS. I thought it was used. It has all the tags, certificates, a marvolous box, plastic coating thingies - BRAND new. Heureka i am a very very happy man. And the watch itself is so stunning that my wife has forgiven my new watch aditiction. Here it is:


----------



## sci

Congratulations, very nice! You can check the production date based on your watch S/N at Alexander Shorokhoff support. In this way you will know if re-lubrication/regular check is required or not. The model is from 2001, but for example my watch was produced end of 2011.


----------



## Simonand

Thanks mine has number 319. What numbe ris yours?


----------



## Steve Kirk

Hello everyone.....this is my first post on the forum so be gentle with me...lol...I have always been a bit of a watch nut , have a small collection of a dozen or so that I wear on a fairly regular basis....Chunky divers seem to be my "flavour of the month" at the moment...swapping between an Orient Mako and a SKX 007 as my daily beaters. Now the reason for a post in this thread.....way back in the mists of time....for my 13th birthday (1977....yes i know .....so old) my Dad bought me a watch....It stopped working after a decade of faithful service and got thrown in the back of a sock drawer.....I never seemed to have the heart to bin it...even though i presumed it was beyond economic repair...however......It seems the old thing may have some value after all......So ..as it has some history with me ...is it repairable ....One thing I have noticed is the hands appear to be wrong....although i am certain that it has never been repaired ...and i have owned it for the past 38 years...so a puzzle...


----------



## DolleDolf

Hands are indeed wrong, but by all means, get it fixed. All it may need is a service. Find a good watch maker. If you are in the UK Rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk comes to mind. A well known collector Russ Cook, whose russian watch blog is wortha visit, has had them service his watches with good results.


----------



## Steve Kirk

Thank you for the reply....I would like to have the watch restored ...could anyone recommend a restorer/watchmaker who could do the work??

Steve


----------



## DolleDolf

Rytetime seems closed at the moment. 
Watchguy.com may be worth a shot ... 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonand

Hi SCI. How do I do this. And is it the number of the edition 319/1000. Or is it the S/N of the movement? Thanks



sci said:


> Congratulations, very nice! You can check the production date based on your watch S/N at Alexander Shorokhoff support. In this way you will know if re-lubrication/regular check is required or not. The model is from 2001, but for example my watch was produced end of 2011.


----------



## sci

Here my experience with my question:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/kudos-poljot-international-997893.html
The serial number is the one on the case - 319/1000. You need to say which model is your Strela, because there were 2 modifications (white dial and black dial), each of them was produced in 1000 pieces.


----------



## Dront

Hi all! One of mine very first generation 3017 Strela with central hand made for new. It is a great problem to find an original nowdays.


----------



## Ham2

Ham2 said:


> Update: Another uncommon brand Strela entered my collection; the Exacta Poljot 3017. I have only ever seen this as a black dial paddle handed version. There are two variations of this dial that only differ on the presence or not of 'Made in the USSR' on the dial.


 Another update. I finally managed to find one of the missing Sekonda 3017 models. In 5 years of this madness I think I have only ever seen one for sale. Does that make it rare, or highly coveted, or, much like platypuses, unique to Australia (where this one will be coming from). No idea. So here it is - a non tele/tachymetre dial (seller's pictures). Everything looks original and a the 1MWF pentagon beneath the balance indicates early 60s. The overall is pretty good - some signs of wear and tear - but not too excessive. And the crown is the eerily familiar 'alternative' (?) crown (Geoff will now be checking his Majetek Poljot). And to add insult to injury - got it for cheap.


----------



## Straight_time

Looong time lurker, after having seen this little gem I felt it was time to register... 


I have been into Strelas for a while now but never seen this kind of dial, I only knew of the Serif ones (which should be just as rare, IMHO): a Baton-hands/No-telemeter/Sans-Serif Sekonda is a premiere for me.

If I am entitled to an opinion, I would date it around mid-to-late Sixties; if I am not mistaken the Pentagon stamp speaks of post-1964, and the font goes in the same direction.
Could it be some sort of "missing link" between the Baton-hands/Telemeter/Serif dial shown as Model 68 and the Black-dialed/Paddle hands/No telemeter/Sans-Serif shown as Model 69 on the 1970 Sekonda Catalog? 


Many many congratulations and some envy for your great catch


----------



## Ham2

Straight_time said:


> Looong time lurker, after having seen this little gem I felt it was time to register... I have been into Strelas for a while now but never seen this kind of dial, I only knew of the Serif ones (which should be just as rare, IMHO): a Baton-hands/No-telemeter/Sans-Serif Sekonda is a premiere for me. If I am entitled to an opinion, I would date it around mid-to-late Sixties; if I am not mistaken the Pentagon stamp speaks of post-1964, and the font goes in the same direction. Could it be some sort of "missing link" between the Baton-hands/Telemeter/Serif dial shown as Model 68 and the Black-dialed/Paddle hands/No telemeter/Sans-Serif shown as Model 69 on the 1970 Sekonda Catalog? Many many congratulations and some envy for your great catch


 Firstly, Welcome to the forum. You are correct: this would be a late/mid-to-late 60s and the sibling to the earlier Serif dialed version.(and someone, somewhere is cursing, 'not another bloody dial variant').


----------



## Geoff Adams

Firstly many congratulations on that rare piece Mark, it's a real beauty! If you got that cheap, then I really am green with envy. On the crown, it does look quite similar to the one on mine. A little hard to tell with camera angle and all that, but if it is the same crown, then I we may have some rethinking to do?

Yours









Mine


----------



## Ham2

Geoff Adams said:


> Firstly many congratulations on that rare piece Mark, it's a real beauty! If you got that cheap, then I really am green with envy. On the crown, it does look quite similar to the one on mine. A little hard to tell with camera angle and all that, but if it is the same crown, then I we may have some rethinking to do? Yours Mine


Crowns look similar but not the same though. Pity. From end on they looked very similar.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Yes, I think I agree, mine probably narrows in towards the stem more than yours - but it is hard for me to see...


----------



## mroatman

I agree that the crowns are different. I also agree that it's a wonderful find. I was watching this one and was pretty surprised by the price at the end of the auction. Given how long you've been searching for one of these, Mark, I would love to know what your top bid was -- and how much relief you felt when the last 10 seconds elapsed and the price held stable 

Congratulations!


----------



## Ham2

mroatman said:


> I agree that the crowns are different. I also agree that it's a wonderful find. I was watching this one and was pretty surprised by the price at the end of the auction. Given how long you've been searching for one of these, Mark, I would love to know what your top bid was -- and how much relief you felt when the last 10 seconds elapsed and the price held stable  Congratulations!


Oh I didn't watch the auction end - I went to bed. My top bid was on the high end (3x final cost in USD) but only because of rarity and the long hunt. And yes, I was pleasantly surprised (and relieved) when I saw the e-mail this morning. Now if only the rest of my day has been as good.......

Now to find that damned serif version......


----------



## mroatman

Ham2 said:


> Now to find that damned serif version......


Well, you're 50% of the way there at 1/3 your projected cost. I'd say you're doing pretty well


----------



## Ivo P

Bump for the thread, it is all so beautiful.

Just to add my pride.


----------



## mroatman

eillya said:


> _My first 3017, just arrived yesterday !!!! _


Congratulations -- let's see it!!


----------



## taimurkhan

What lovely Strelas in this thread! Love the vintage ones. My new Strela arrived today.


----------



## miroman

According this chart:









I tried to collect as much different dials as possible.
Today received black Poljot, it's No 7 (one in two variations), still four to find :-!

Well, not all look perfect, but at least all they run excellent.

Black and white Poljot with lumed dials and hands









Black and white Sekonda with lumed dials and hands









Two versions of Poljot









And two Strela









Regards, Miro.


----------



## kakefe

miroman said:


> According this chart:
> 
> View attachment 8943034
> 
> 
> I tried to collect as much different dials as possible.
> Today received black Poljot, it's No 7 (one in two variations), still four to find :-!
> 
> Well, not all look perfect, but at least all they run excellent.
> 
> Black and white Poljot with lumed dials and hands
> 
> View attachment 8942986
> 
> 
> Black and white Sekonda with lumed dials and hands
> 
> View attachment 8942994
> 
> 
> Two versions of Poljot
> 
> View attachment 8943002
> 
> 
> And two Strela
> 
> View attachment 8943010
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


You have a treasure there . !!!! congrats... hope i find one that i can fund some day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

I feel for you, Comrade, but that chart is largely incomplete (and also not 100% correct anymore in some of the informations reported).

Here's a more recent version of it -but it's already out-of-date, too










If you go back to page 6 of this same thread, there's a great series of posts by Comrade Ham2 with lots of interesting pics; plus, you might want to check this (there is much more around, but it's just to give you an input ;-) )

Chasing the Strelas is a full-time job, you relax for a while and a new version pops up somewhere. :roll:


----------



## rokman

here's mine


----------



## taimurkhan

Good morning, comrades!


----------



## dav1ds

Poljot 3017 from 1960's


----------



## elsoldemayo

dav1ds said:


> Poljot 3017 from 1960's


Wow, it looks brand new.


----------



## JonS1967

dav1ds said:


> Poljot 3017 from 1960's
> View attachment 9047978


So beautiful! I'm jealous! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dav1ds

Sekonda 3017.
instagram: authentic_soviet_watches


----------



## Dimy

And some of mine:


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Here the three sekonda 3017 with the original box, Document and strap removed for the moment. Enjoy!


----------



## Jiaqi Raymond Dong

So far my favorite strap is this vintage "James Bond" NATO, it really brings out the watch's military elements beautifully. Although it's kinda ironic how well a Russian watch goes with a NATO strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Just put on this Rios strap Julian included with my watch way back when I bought it. I really like it. Funny I never tried it before. Silly me.

In other news, I find this watch very difficult to photograph.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

super watch, I have just let go my futile attempts to photo it, it is way better looking than what I can get on pictures.

Got the same strap from Julian, good looking indeed.

Anyone with better luck photographing?


----------



## joecool

Poljot International,latest buy


----------



## taimurkhan

Summer noon.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

taimurkhan said:


> View attachment 9309898


Nice variant of the modern Strela, it even replicates patina with the dial colour.

My original:


----------



## taimurkhan

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Nice variant of the modern Strela, it even replicates patina with the dial colour.
> 
> My original:


Your vintage 3017 Strela looks great! I hope I can find one in such good condition for a reasonable price someday.

In my Tribute version, I like the way the dial plays with light, and goes from a cream color in shade to bright golden in direct sunlight.


----------



## JonS1967

taimurkhan said:


> Summer noon.
> 
> View attachment 9309882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9309890
> 
> 
> View attachment 9309898


Beautiful! Is this a 42mm version from Julian?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Is this a 42mm version from Julian?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is! Thank you.


----------



## JonS1967

taimurkhan said:


> Yes, it is! Thank you.


Very nice... and tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moscowwatch

Buran Strela Chronograph


----------



## JonS1967

moscowwatch said:


> Buran Strela Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 9322434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9322450


Very nice! Is this a new model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moscowwatch

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! Is this a new model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This model made by Volmax in 2013


----------



## alexir

With Hirsch curved ends leather strap


----------



## Parnis Lover

UnknownSekonda said:


> Here the three sekonda 3017 with the original box, Document and strap removed for the moment. Enjoy!
> View attachment 9157506


how did you get such a loveliness? Please post some close pictures if you can. They look like new...


----------



## taimurkhan

Not mine, but great pictures of Strela 1254 on a white nato here.


----------



## taimurkhan

Strela TR42CYM on a Colareb Venezia, with reflections of a Rangoon creeper and and an October morning sky.










Last midnight:


----------



## croarcher




----------



## Davetay

Am glad to join the club back. Used to own the 3133 version but the 3017 is such an attractive piece. Both versions are beautiful but the column wheel chronograph just do it for me!

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## mroatman

taimurkhan said:


> View attachment 9764394


Is that a caliber 3133 with a serial number of 31333?

Lucky duck b-)


----------



## taimurkhan

mroatman said:


> Is that a caliber 3133 with a serial number of 31333?
> 
> Lucky duck b-)


Are you sure that's the serial number? Wow! Never noticed it. :-!


----------



## mroatman

taimurkhan said:


> Are you sure that's the serial number? Wow! Never noticed it. :-!


I don't study post-Soviet watches, but that's where the serial is found on most Soviet-era 3133s. I can't imagine what else it would be.

Congratulations!


----------



## taimurkhan

mroatman said:


> I don't study post-Soviet watches, but that's where the serial is found on most Soviet-era 3133s. I can't imagine what else it would be.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## taimurkhan

Watch pouch treated with coconut oil:


----------



## alexir




----------



## moscowwatch




----------



## bpmurray

Serial Number 00930.

View attachment DSC_0753.jpg


View attachment DSC_0827.jpg


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## b-lot

taimurkhan said:


> View attachment 9764330
> View attachment 9764362
> View attachment 9764370
> View attachment 9764378
> View attachment 9764386


That's a really nice strap. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## mroatman

bpmurray said:


> Serial Number 00930.
> 
> View attachment 12381209


This photo deserves to be quoted! The best!!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mij Strela 1251

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Pimmsley

Hi there, 
Already posted in the 3133 thread but looking for some advice...
This baby turned up today and its beautiful.. love it :-!








two things i wish to ask the forum brains trust is; 
It's brand new and has travelled from EU to AUS but after first full wind i had to give it a gentle tap to get it going... hasnt stopped yet but thought it a bit odd as first watch i have that didnt start straight away upon winding... :-s
also the glass back has what appears to be printing on the glass... ? 
Can anyone please confirm if this is a sticker or not ? Havent seen it on any pics but cant find any sort of sticker edge ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## joecool

I have the same model and I think it's safe to say that the decal on the back is either paint or transfer on the inside of the caseback glass


----------



## Pimmsley

joecool said:


> I have the same model and I think it's safe to say that the decal on the back is either paint or transfer on the inside of the caseback glass


Thanks Joecool ! (Love Camels BTW...)
...and I'm kinda scared to ask, but does it look to you like the dial/face is made of black plastic ? I might be completely wrong but it sure looks like it in particular light at the right angle..
Not the end of the world but im a little shocked if so :-s


----------



## Arizone

You know who to blame for this strap.


----------



## bfernandes

Here's my Strela Officer 38mm 24 hour sub dial.

Not sure yet what's the best strap for it...


----------



## kinaed

Serial Number 00374:






















-k


----------



## elsoldemayo

kinaed said:


> Serial Number 00374:


Wow!


----------



## JonS1967

kinaed said:


> Serial Number 00374:
> View attachment 13057443
> 
> View attachment 13057445
> 
> View attachment 13057441
> 
> 
> -k


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LVBakel

This is exactly the reason why I started to collect Soviet watches ...


----------



## wekke




----------



## bfernandes

In your opinion, what's the best strap for a white-dial Strela?


----------



## joecool

bfernandes said:


> In your opinion, what's the best strap for a white-dial Strela?


Brown leather,possibly bund style....but I guess it depends on the strela


----------



## kinaed

bfernandes said:


> In your opinion, what's the best strap for a white-dial Strela?


My preference is black on black, brown on white:















-k


----------



## bfernandes

kinaed said:


> My preference is black on black, brown on white:
> View attachment 13059147
> 
> View attachment 13059149
> 
> 
> -k


Those look nice. Jl sent me 3 straps - one beige/cream, one grey/blue and one black croc leather. All RIOS. I had a RIOS rally strap laying around so I put it on. It's nice, but maybe I'll look for one just like yours.


----------



## bfernandes

Hmmm... no love for Strelas? Slow thread...

Here's my 38 Officer w/ 24 subdial in a new leather strap with curved end I bought. It's a 20mm that I filed down to 19. Perfect fit!


----------



## Bilenko

My small 3017 collection - love the variety of this watches!


----------



## JonS1967

Bilenko said:


> My small 3017 collection - love the variety of this watches!
> View attachment 13081311


Impressive collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123

There are some very nice watches here. Strella’s are beauties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## mroatman

kinaed said:


> -k


Kudos for always aligning your watches to precisely 10:10:00 (especially the second hands!). I would not have the patience for that.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilenko

Just because I was very lucky when I found the first Cyrillic Strela, I thought I should add the shot of the movement and the serial no ?

[














QUOTE=Bilenko;45864379]My small 3017 collection - love the variety of these watches!
View attachment 13081311
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tifoso

Wearing my Poljot Strela 3133 (38mm) today....


----------



## avian_gator

I'm in love with how my Strela catches the morning light!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## RedFroggy

Tovarich Normsky wanted to get in the wrist shot...









So he got his own photo


----------



## joecool

Isorite amigo ees justa likeen de watch!







View attachment 13979569
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RedFroggy

My twin Strela's









Strangely, I quite like the thicker replacement crown on the civie Mdl...


----------



## stevarad

one of my beauties...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## bultacolobito

Hello to everyone.


----------



## miquel99

bultacolobito said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13982163


So nice watches, Comrade!! Congratulations


----------



## bultacolobito

Thanks, dear Miquel that's kind of you, I've to show them properly in Spanish forum.


----------



## dinkan

I finally bought a Strela. The watch is much better than I thought.


----------



## scouser

My one and only.....love this watch.....


----------



## Abuyan

La familia....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Splendid Abuyan !!
and the straps dressing them are great as well ...



Abuyan said:


> La familia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abuyan

RedFroggy said:


> Splendid Abuyan !!
> and the straps dressing them are great as well ...


Спасибо! I am always on the hunt for the perfect strap. These are a good mix of Bulang and Sons and Cheapest Nato Straps. Both have something to offer but at completely different price points...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abuyan

miquel99 said:


> So nice watches, Comrade!! Congratulations


Ebony and Ivory - what a duo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Abuyan said:


> La familia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome collection!

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## stevarad

As we can see from another thread, strela owners should be celebrating this evening, and wearing something proper for this day...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Abuyan

My 3017 grail - dissembled!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noghri

Brand new 40mm Strela in today! and yes, i have committed the abomination of pairing it with an apollo nasa strap from kizzi  (yes, it's ok if you wanna grab the forks and chase me ) ). But it looks and feels really awesome! also, if anyone has any suggestions where i can find the counter of the nasa straps (russian types one i mean, used by cosmonauts) i will gladly follow the directions .


----------



## RedFroggy

Freshly received ....









And some pics provided by the previous owner






























A big big thank you to a very nice, friendly & helpful Bulgarian member for enabling me to finally complete the 3017 familly


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> Freshly received ....
> 
> View attachment 14247235
> 
> 
> And some pics provided by the previous owner
> 
> View attachment 14247163
> 
> View attachment 14247165
> 
> View attachment 14247167
> 
> View attachment 14247169
> 
> 
> A big big thank you to a very nice, friendly & helpful Bulgarian member for enabling me to finally complete the 3017 familly
> 
> View attachment 14247217


Oh, mr RedFrrogy. I am so red because how much I envy You and hate You!!!

Joke of course. I am so happy and thrilled to see that small mountain of 3017 next to each other. Beautiful photo and congratulations on such achivement and excellent collection.

And I hate You...did I tell You that?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And I have only two strela's 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14247217


*Wow*... it's hard to pick my favorite one 
Congrats!


----------



## Abuyan

RedFroggy said:


> Freshly received ....
> 
> View attachment 14247235
> 
> 
> And some pics provided by the previous owner
> 
> View attachment 14247163
> 
> View attachment 14247165
> 
> View attachment 14247167
> 
> View attachment 14247169
> 
> 
> A big big thank you to a very nice, friendly & helpful Bulgarian member for enabling me to finally complete the 3017 familly
> 
> View attachment 14247217


What a beauty and what a collection!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

RedFroggy said:


> Freshly received ....
> 
> View attachment 14247235
> 
> 
> And some pics provided by the previous owner
> 
> View attachment 14247163
> 
> View attachment 14247165
> 
> View attachment 14247167
> 
> View attachment 14247169
> 
> 
> A big big thank you to a very nice, friendly & helpful Bulgarian member for enabling me to finally complete the 3017 familly
> 
> View attachment 14247217


Congratulations comrade - that is a lovely example of the '59 (2nd dial variant) but I think you are missing a few in your family photo ?


----------



## RedFroggy

Ham2 said:


> Congratulations comrade - that is a lovely example of the '59 (2nd dial variant) but I think you are missing a few in your family photo


Sorry, I meant my own little 3017 collection. Oh yes, you are so right, they are many many more dials variations (at least 20 major + obscure «.Titan.» , French variations etc ... etc ? ) but this pattern was the last major type I was after and it will have to do for me & my budget ... so many more Soviets watches I fancy ;-)

I thought that Mdl was the 1st one ? Can you tell me more please ?


----------



## Ham2

variants 1 and 2 of the 1959 dial differ only in the thickness of the hour numbers and slope of the subdials; the earlier variant 1 had thicker numbers and less steep slope than later variant 2.


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks VM for the explanations & taking time to post those photos Ham2. Without it would be difficult for le to appreciate the subtle difference !! What a great forum & great members 



Ham2 said:


> variants 1 and 2 of the 1959 dial differ only in the thickness of the hour numbers and slope of the subdials; the earlier variant 1 had thicker numbers and less steep slope than later variant 2


----------



## joecool

Ham2 said:


> variants 1 and 2 of the 1959 dial differ only in the thickness of the hour numbers and slope of the subdials; the earlier variant 1 had thicker numbers and less steep slope than later variant 2.
> View attachment 14248181
> View attachment 14248183


Similar situation with the early Sturmanskie civil chrono sub dials... early pressed,later cut?


----------



## juventus

Abuyan said:


> What a beauty and what a collection!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Strela!!!!


----------



## stevarad

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Strela!!!!
> View attachment 14257699


Are You satisfied with seagull strela?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kermit3D

Here is my Strela Poljot Cal. 3017


----------



## Kermit3D

I received it 2 days ago and it is realy a beautiful watch


----------



## Odessa200

Kermit3D said:


> Here is my Strela Poljot Cal. 3017





Kermit3D said:


> I received it 2 days ago and it is realy a beautiful watch


Both are really good. Here is mine in black. I have a nagging question that I cannot find an answer to. Maybe you guys can help me. Look at the Chromo Minute counter dial. It has special longer marks for 3, 6, and 9 mins. Why? What was the owner of the watch measure that happens at such intervals? Thanks!


----------



## JOEY10121

noghri said:


> Brand new 40mm Strela in today! and yes, i have committed the abomination of pairing it with an apollo nasa strap from kizzi  (yes, it's ok if you wanna grab the forks and chase me ) ). But it looks and feels really awesome! also, if anyone has any suggestions where i can find the counter of the nasa straps (russian types one i mean, used by cosmonauts) i will gladly follow the directions .
> View attachment 14202095


Hi there, I spotted that you have silver hands on your sub-dials. How come? Did you mod it yourself? Please let me know, thanks.
BY the way, the sub-dials look waaaaaay better now


----------



## arkitec

I'm waiting for my first 3017 to arrive in th mail. Can explain the purpose of different brands like Strela and Poljot in both Crylic and English? I understand Sekonda is for UK export so are all the English Poljot for export as well? Thanks.


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> I'm waiting for my first 3017 to arrive in th mail. Can explain the purpose of different brands like Strela and Poljot in both Crylic and English? I understand Sekonda is for UK export so are all the English Poljot for export as well? Thanks.


Great watch. Different labels: it is just marketing strategies. Sekonda: yes, special soviet-owned brand that was primarily for UK market. Different watches were sold under this brand. Poljot: it is the Полет brand made for export across the globe. Quality wise: all the same.


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> Great watch. Different labels: it is just marketing strategies. Sekonda: yes, special soviet-owned brand that was primarily for UK market. Different watches were sold under this brand. Poljot: it is the Полет brand made for export across the globe. Quality wise: all the same.


Only the original Cyrillic Strela was military issue, correct? The rest are for marketed to public?


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch. Different labels: it is just marketing strategies. Sekonda: yes, special soviet-owned brand that was primarily for UK market. Different watches were sold under this brand. Poljot: it is the Полет brand made for export across the globe. Quality wise: all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the original Cyrillic Strela was military issue, correct? The rest are for marketed to public?
Click to expand...

The 1st Strela was made in 1959 and was given to pilots, cosmonauts and high ranking officials. Then in 1964 1mchz is renamed to Poljot and this watch is released under new name. In the early 70s it is released as Poljot (in latin) and then as Полет and still not available to general population (limited to special distribution to scientists, party leaders, etc). In the late 70s it comes as Seconda and finally enough was produced and they are available in regular stores for everyone.


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> The 1st Strela was made in 1959 and was given to pilots, cosmonauts and high ranking officials. Then in 1964 1mchz is renamed to Poljot and this watch is released under new name. In the early 70s it is released as Poljot (in latin) and then as Полет and still not available to general population (limited to special distribution to scientists, party leaders, etc). In the late 70s it comes as Seconda and finally enough was produced and they are available in regular stores for everyone.


If they are not release to general public, why was marketing needed with all these different brand names when it was only issued for avaiation/military? There was an appeal for Latin watches amongst the high ranking officials and pilots?


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st Strela was made in 1959 and was given to pilots, cosmonauts and high ranking officials. Then in 1964 1mchz is renamed to Poljot and this watch is released under new name. In the early 70s it is released as Poljot (in latin) and then as Полет and still not available to general population (limited to special distribution to scientists, party leaders, etc). In the late 70s it comes as Seconda and finally enough was produced and they are available in regular stores for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not release to general public, why was marketing needed with all these different brand names when it was only issued for avaiation/military? There was an appeal for Latin watches amongst the high ranking officials and pilots?
Click to expand...

I would guess they were making them for export to earn some $. Remember, Soviet currency was not freely traded and for certain things USSR needed a freely convertible currency.


----------



## OhDark30

Don't think I ever posted an update on this thread of my 1967 white 3017

Before:


















After my watch guy had done his magic:


















I bought it with semi-opaque crystal, jammed chrono and painted hands
But I spotted that the dial was unfaded and the case really crisp
Thought it was worth buying at low cost, fixing up, then selling if the style was too ornate for me (it is 

It took several trips to my watch guy to eliminate all the bugs in the chrono: my suspicion is that the watch picked up a fault in its early days and spent most of its career in a sock drawer

But it turned out beautifully, and restored to full working life


----------



## OhDark30

Hi arkitec









Here's a Sekonda badged 3017 worn by a cosmonaut
From here: https://netgrafik.ch/russian_space_watches.htm

Another great Strela space read:
https://wristwatchreview.com/2011/08/19/speedmaster-v-strela-the-battle-of-the-moon-watches/
Enjoy!


----------



## Odessa200

OhDark30 said:


> Don't think I ever posted an update on this thread of my 1967 white 3017
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my watch guy had done his magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it with semi-opaque crystal, jammed chrono and painted hands
> But I spotted that the dial was unfaded and the case really crisp
> Thought it was worth buying at low cost, fixing up, then selling if the style was too ornate for me (it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took several trips to my watch guy to eliminate all the bugs in the chrono: my suspicion is that the watch picked up a fault in its early days and spent most of its career in a sock drawer
> 
> But it turned out beautifully, and restored to full working life


Indeed a great decision to get it!


----------



## Straight_time

Odessa200 said:


> The 1st Strela was made in 1959 and was given to pilots, cosmonauts and high ranking officials. Then in 1964 1mchz is renamed to Poljot and this watch is released under new name. In the early 70s it is released as Poljot (in latin) and then as Полет and still not available to general population (limited to special distribution to scientists, party leaders, etc). In the late 70s it comes as Seconda and finally enough was produced and they are available in regular stores for everyone.


This was common belief until a few years ago, but is most likely a myth.
Actually, as of today official documentation confirming this theory has yet to surface; while as a matter of fact the chronograph appears on the catalog by V.Vinogradov (printed for the general public) in 1960: that is, just a few months after its release.

Also worth remembering the Vostokintorg catalog (believed to have been printed in 1960, too) where, altough we lack the corresponding image, the Cyrillic-branded _Cтрела_ is described in Russian text with French translation side by side: hard to explain the presence of a watch supposedly unavailable to the free market on a publication meant for export...

By the way: the earliest and much rarer Sekonda-branded 3017, with plain (no-telemeter scale) dial and Serif font, should have been marketed in the mid-60s already; in any case, the later and more common version with telemeter scale is listed on the 1968 Sekonda catalog as "Model 69" with a price tag of £16.19.6.


----------



## Odessa200

Straight_time said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st Strela was made in 1959 and was given to pilots, cosmonauts and high ranking officials. Then in 1964 1mchz is renamed to Poljot and this watch is released under new name. In the early 70s it is released as Poljot (in latin) and then as Полет and still not available to general population (limited to special distribution to scientists, party leaders, etc). In the late 70s it comes as Seconda and finally enough was produced and they are available in regular stores for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> This was common belief until a few years ago, but is most likely a myth.
> Actually, as of today official documentation confirming this theory has yet to surface; while as a matter of fact the chronograph appears on the catalog by V.Vinogradov (printed for the general public) in 1960: that is, just a few months after its release.
> 
> Also worth remembering the Vostokintorg catalog (believed to have been printed in 1960, too) where, altough we lack the corresponding image, the Cyrillic-branded _Cтрела_ is described in Russian text with French translation side by side: hard to explain the presence of a watch supposedly unavailable to the free market on a publication meant for export...
> 
> By the way: the earliest and much rarer Sekonda-branded 3017, with plain (no-telemeter scale) dial and Serif font, should have been marketed in the mid-60s already; in any case, the later and more common version with telemeter scale is listed on the 1968 Sekonda catalog as "Model 69" with a price tag of £16.19.6.
Click to expand...

I do not have enough facts to argue one way or another. My theory is that there is not contradiction that much. The USSR economy pretty much through all the years exhibited severe shortages of pretty much everything. Not always and not at the same time. I remember shortages of salt, matches, cigarets, etc. not to mentions shortages of TVs, refrigerators, furniture,... It well may be that on the paper (catalogs) such watches were in available for sale but in reality no one ever saw them. Common way to deal with such shortages was to distribute products via organizations. A factory would get X units of a product in demand and X units of something that no one wants (a book 'written' by a party leader for example). Best people in this organization would be offered to buy both products ? This is how such books would get millions of copies to be sold making their authors happy ? Miracles of the governorship controlled economy!


----------



## arkitec

I am now more confused about the history of the 3017. Based on catalogue every single watch was available for purchase domestic and export. Also, different brands were used for military/space use as well.


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> I am now more confused about the history of the 3017. Based on catalogue every single watch was available for purchase domestic and export. Also, different brands were used for military/space use as well.


I think we need to differentiate theory from reality. What you describe is true: in theory 3017 was available to people. This is not a weapon or special military device that absolutely was limited to people in uniform. In reality, these were not found in stores. Having it in the catalog means the intend was to sell them. Different brands: yes, not only watches were rebranded. In the 50s and 60s the watch factories were re-branded. It was a boom for soviet watch industry.


----------



## Kermit3D

Meanwhile, on a lunar secret station... a Poljot . .:-x


----------



## RedFroggy

Black dial


----------



## Kermit3D

And here is my new acquisition, a Cyrillic Strela 3017 ! b-)
The small chrono minute hand need to be repaired ... but I'm so happy !!! 
It's the left one :


----------



## JosefRaketa

Hello Comrades, 

I am also interested in getting a Strela, i would like one of the models with the "СТРЕЛА" dial, but not the very early versions with the more blank dial, i am more into the type like the one in the photo (would you say that this is a newer replacement dial or can this particular one be original?) 

What are your experiences? 
- Which websites would you recommend? 
- What price level do you consider realistic? 

Regards and thanks for any hint. 
Josef


----------



## RedFroggy

Hello Josef, 

your potential watch ... I am no expert but compare the thicker indices with Kermit’s specimen in the previous post, IMO the dial is fake. The crown is replaced (often the case) & the late case does not match the time frame of that type of dial. The hands look ok but the upper pusher looks suspect . Personally, I would not buy it . 

No biggy to me, but, I think this section is reserved/dedicated to post watches already in your collection . You will find a section dedicated to get ID/opinions on watch(es) you are considering and where all the 3017 lovers will be very happy to help you acquiring a nice specimen.


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Hello Josef,
> 
> your potential watch ... I am no expert but compare the thicker indices with Kermit's specimen in the previous post, IMO the dial is fake. The crown is replaced (often the case) & the late case does not match the time frame of that type of dial. The hands look ok but the upper pusher looks suspect . Personally, I would not buy it .
> 
> No biggy to me, but, I think this section is reserved/dedicated to post watches already in your collection . You will find a section dedicated to get ID/opinions on watch(es) you are considering and where all the 3017 lovers will be very happy to help you acquiring a nice specimen.


Agee on all the above. Fake. But we all wish we can find such great originals.....


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14858315


Stunning!


----------



## lollo1979

Mine 









Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks very much Odessa ... BTW the crown is not original but I like the way it looks & make it easier to operate .


Odessa200 said:


> Stunning!


----------



## RedFroggy

Waooo .... 


lollo1979 said:


> Mine


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks very much Odessa ... BTW the crown is not original but I like the way it looks & make it easier to operate .
> 
> 
> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
Click to expand...

I was blinded by the dial and did not notice


----------



## JosefRaketa

Hello Comrades,

after weeks of waiting for the needed spare parts i can show you the newest piece of my collection:

I bought it online from Slovakia for a real bargain price because the seller said it was defunct since the crown and winding stem were loose and could not be tightened at all. 

The problem was that the part No. 443 was broken completely and the screw holding it also was defunct. 
I could find that spare part in original packaging online (in Australia), replaced everything yesterday and gave it some new oil too.
The watch works perfectly now, also the stopwatch and reset of the pointer are exact. 

As for the optics, the watch looked pretty used when i bought it (as you can see in the picture). However, polishing the crystal and a very tender cleaning of the dial was all it needed. 
I think it looks really nice and the old watch strap fits perfectly. 

Something new i learned was that the "КЛ 1" on the dial, written below the 19-jewels-mark, is a sign that this movement underwent special testing for precision (thanks to "sovietwatchmuseum" on instagram, i highly recommend you to have a look at the collection there).
I was curious about who owned this special exemplar. Unfortunately the eBay seller could only say that it was previously worn by a Czechoslovak army colonel, but who knows exactly which road this watch has taken since the 60s...

Anyways, i really am happy about having found this Strela, and for a good price. 
I don't want to keep it stored in a box but really wear it in daily life. Of course i will treat it carefully and preserve it but still, I never saw the point of having watches that are too expensive or rare to really use them in the way they were initially intended to be used.


----------



## RedFroggy

Awesome job JosefRaketa !! What a gorgeous watch you now have !!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My Strela Cosmos CO40CYB-AW on a Vario Forest Green full grain Italian leather strap.


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## haha

Nah, too clean, don't like it, pfff. Next... o|


----------



## Odessa200

Excellent watch. Congrats!


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 15194237
> 
> View attachment 15194239


I can't believe how amazing its condition is!! What a dream!  Congratulations on it!!


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks - I initially took those photos for a fellow French 3017 lover to illustrate the «metalic» aspect of the dial .


----------



## LVBakel

That's a beauty! Here are mine.

View attachment IMG_1496.jpeg


View attachment IMG_0936.jpeg


View attachment IMG_0673.jpeg


----------



## RedFroggy

3 awesome pieces ...


----------



## RedFroggy

3 awesome pieces ...


----------



## jimzilla

This one just arrived today


----------



## Eggsy

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 15194237
> 
> View attachment 15194239


Now that is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Hello happy 3017 strela owners, if you don't mind can you disclose how much a full service for 3017 cost you, excluding any needed spare parts?
Thanx

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj

Early 3017 Kirova Strela (Leonov type) My grail watch!


----------



## Alfajuj

My first Strela


----------



## elsoldemayo

2 beautiful watches


----------



## Alfajuj

Thanks! Actually the Latin Poljot Strela above I sold a few years ago. This watch was so clean, but I needed the money at the time, but I came to really regret it. My regret grew day by day. I became obsessed with finding a Cyrillic model. 

When I found this one above, I jumped on it immediately. I've never been so happy to acquire a watch! It's so hard to find a nice 3017 these days.


----------



## Alfajuj

There is some disagreement on which Strela Leonov actually wore, but in my book, the Cyrillic with tachymetre and telemetre scales is the most likely one.


----------



## rokman

Finally I can contribute









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Hello does anyone know the dimensions of the strela 3017 crystal?
Thanx 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

rokman said:


> Hello does anyone know the dimensions of the strela 3017 crystal?
> Thanx
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Come on comrades, with the vast knowledge on this forum I know there is somebody out there who knows the dimensions of the strela crystal.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lollo1979

Ham2 said:


> Congratulations comrade - that is a lovely example of the '59 (2nd dial variant) but I think you are missing a few in your family photo


Ham2 can you explain the difference between the 2 dial variant?

I have the one you see here... so now i have to understand what i have to look for 









Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

Compare to this piece from my own collection: subdials are notably larger, with the left one even touching the "8" and "0" digits.


----------



## lollo1979

Straight_time said:


> Compare to this piece from my own collection: subdials are notably larger, with the left one even touching the "8" and "0" digits.
> 
> View attachment 15524979


GREAT.... now i know where to spend my next money . Thanks!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

The differences are the thickness of the Arabic number hour markers and the sharpness/slope of the subdials.


----------



## philippeF

looking for part 225

kind regards


----------



## Odessa200

Here is one of mine beauties.


----------



## jimzilla

Here is my 42mm Strela 31681.


----------



## lyi

And my recent acquisition


----------



## Odessa200

lyi said:


> And my recent acquisition
> View attachment 16235117


Wow!


----------



## lyi

Odessa200 said:


> Wow!


 Indeed


----------



## lyi

It has been serviced and tested in all the right places - it is real 😊😇


----------



## OCSleeper

My “Bald” Class 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayankaraula

Straight_time said:


> Compare to this piece from my own collection: subdials are notably larger, with the left one even touching the "8" and "0" digits.
> 
> View attachment 15524979


Hello, Sir! Would you like to tell me the first 2 or 3 figures of this watch serial written on that passport and the year? I saw another two passports on this site and on a russian one. I think that the well known list regarding Strela 3017 serial numbers is not very reliable. I am trying to find out the year of no.21710. Thank you very much.
Best regards,
Cristian


----------



## Odessa200

bayankaraula said:


> Hello, Sir! Would you like to tell me the first 2 or 3 figures of this watch serial written on that passport and the year? I saw another two passports on this site and on a russian one. I think that the well known list regarding Strela 3017 serial numbers is not very reliable. I am trying to find out the year of no.21710. Thank you very much.
> Best regards,
> Cristian


as far as I know, this number would be 1964-65


----------



## bayankaraula

Thank you very much, Sir! 

Do you think that the hour hand is of a wrong watch (non Strela 3017)? I never saw such a short hand. The colour of the hand looks correct and the overall watch image seems right to me, but for the hour hand.

Do you know if there is any information regarding the span of time of Strela 3017 models? I don't know when it was replaced by Poljot and Sekonda. 

Best regards,
Cristian


----------



## Odessa200

bayankaraula said:


> Thank you very much, Sir!
> 
> Do you think that the hour hand is of a wrong watch (non Strela 3017)? I never saw such a short hand. The colour of the hand looks correct and the overall watch image seems right to me, but for the hour hand.
> 
> Do you know if there is any information regarding the span of time of Strela 3017 models? I don't know when it was replaced by Poljot and Sekonda.
> 
> Best regards,
> Cristian


yes, the hand is wrong. Too short.
Here are a few images that will help you. Google and see if you can find them in better resolution


----------



## jimzilla

Odessa200 said:


> yes, the hand is wrong. Too short.
> Here are a few images that will help you. Google and see if you can find them in better resolution
> View attachment 16543934
> 
> View attachment 16543933


You're collection Odessa .......


----------



## JonS1967

I’ve been wearing this off and on over the last few weeks. Such a great watch.


----------



## ben10bb

Hi folks! So I finally got my hands on one of my personal grail watches, and I’m hoping you all agree it is an original MFWC Strela KL1 with the “База” post 12 on the dial. Check out the photos and let me know what you think. The two things playing on my mind are the absence of the “КЛ1” below the jewel statement, and the crystal which distorts the outer telemeter too much to be the correct type, so I’m assuming it’s been replaced. The latter I can sort and replacement for quite easily, but the former is leaving me wondering if the dial is an original or not. Love it either way. The serial number on the movement is 41497, if that helps anyone confirm the year… Thanks! Ben


----------



## miroman

My opinion:

Dial and hands are correct, original.
Case is not correct, it's newer. The original should has sloped lugs.
Movement is mixed. Chrono-part is correct (sliding gear has spokes). The logo is pentagram, which may be acceptable, but a rhombus is preferred. There should not be 3017 on the pallet cock. The number on the balance bridge should be less than 15000.
There's no picture of the case back - it should has linear brushing, not circular.

Regards, Miro.



ben10bb said:


> Hi folks! So I finally got my hands on one of my personal grail watches, and I’m hoping you all agree it is an original MFWC Strela KL1 with the “База” post 12 on the dial. Check out the photos and let me know what you think. The two things playing on my mind are the absence of the “КЛ1” below the jewel statement, and the crystal which distorts the outer telemeter too much to be the correct type, so I’m assuming it’s been replaced. The latter I can sort and replacement for quite easily, but the former is leaving me wondering if the dial is an original or not. Love it either way. The serial number on the movement is 41497, if that helps anyone confirm the year… Thanks! Ben


----------



## bognjen

42mm Strela P3133


----------



## rokman

After a long time back on my wrist, oh I missed you so much...

She went for a replating job and after a long time couldn't get her back together due to faulty a part.









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

These 3017 Sterelas are so beautiful I have been looking for a white faced Sekonda one for years now. I have 3133 re issues but they are not the same.


----------



## GordonL

here are my Sekonda 3017s


----------

